# Deleted



## sfprankster (Apr 24, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## jeepsjeep (Apr 24, 2016)

looks good so far, how long do they have to sit??


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 24, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 25, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 25, 2016)

Looking good SFP!  

Mike


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2016)

sfprankster said:


> Can you say "Shaken, not stirred?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I turn the jars upside down daily. I allow the strawberries to mascerate for a week to 10 days normally. I actually  took my first 4 qt. bottles today and removed the fruit. I was amazed, it sdepends upon the fruit but I got almost 3 qts of juice. This batch is amazing sweet with no sugar so far. If you'll allow a quick hijack I'll show you.

This is why you flip 'em or gently shack 'em daily, as the fruit gives up its juices the fruit shrinks, These 2 quarts we completely full of berries last wekend.













IMG_7068.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 26, 2016






See how now there is berry voids starting in the bottom of the jar, it tells you its working. This is how those two quarts ended up or down, depending upon your point of view.













IMG_7069.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 26, 2016






Just flip 'em over. So I ended up with 6 berry qts, and 2 pulp qts. I strained the fruit off the first 4 today.

I am pretty happy so far.

I like your limoncello, I tried making it with Everclear...... it took a real man to drink it....ROFLMAO!

Its looking good. when you strain and add a little sugar, don't go overboard, you can add more, you'll wish you remembered that later.

I am watching now.........


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 26, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2016)

sfprankster said:


> Since I'm well past my 20's, I've become fearful of anything made with Everclear...


Its been a long time since jungle juice and purple Jesus parties!


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 26, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2016)

I think that's called the wyrum theory. The drunker you get the more stupid and brave, till you exceed insanity and your body passes out to prevent any real harm.


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 27, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 27, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (May 1, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (May 1, 2016)

LOL.... lookin good man


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 1, 2016)

wow looking good man might have to try that our strawberry season doesn't start for at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## sfprankster (May 2, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (May 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (May 8, 2016)

I just did the rest of mine, you don't want to leave them till the berries are mushie and fall apart.

I had "A" small glass last night, its wasn't very smooth yet but...................... today my head hurts and my eyes are all blurry and keep watering and I just dorta feel outta sorts. I think I am gonna like this years. But I tryed an experiment with the jug I sampled. I added more vodka when I added the simple syrup.... It'll make your toes curl!


----------



## sfprankster (May 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (May 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (May 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (May 8, 2016)

Before you added the sugar you had strawberry extract, just like vanilla or any other flavor.


----------



## sfprankster (May 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (May 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (May 8, 2016)

I understand the feeling.


----------



## sfprankster (May 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (May 9, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (May 9, 2016)

<Chuckles> yes a friend here helped me. he is a brewer and talked me into racking pump.

Let the juice set and all the sediment drops out, then you can pump off the top. in the begining I just pour off the good stuff,


----------



## sfprankster (May 9, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (May 10, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (May 10, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## mike5051 (May 10, 2016)

Awesome (mis)adventure sfp!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Thanks for taking us on the journey!

Mike


----------



## foamheart (May 11, 2016)

Nows the hard part........ Its does make a diffrence though.


----------



## sfprankster (May 11, 2016)

Deleted


----------

